# [TIP] Transferts de fichiers sur Nokia N70 via cable USB...

## davidou2a

Ce TIP à été édité suite a divers retours, je l'ai donc réecrit pour le clarifier, et eviter les situations ambigues.

Ce TIP traite de(s) la façon(s) dont on peut proceder pour acceder à la memoire d'un telephone Nokia N70, en liaison USB, de deux manieres differentes:

- Soit par montage avec obexfs (on fait ses operation via un filebrowser)

- Soit en ligne de commande (pas la ligne de commande BASH! mais les commandes de obexftp  :Smile: ) avec obexftp (pour les puristes et geeks en tout genres)

IMPORTANT : Il ne faut pas monter le telephone si on veut utiliser la ligne de commande !!!

Je précise que ce TIP peut eventuellement ne pas marcher chez tout le monde et qu'il est fourni en tant que tel à titre informatif.

N'etant pas une super lumiêre à la science infuse j'ai fait de mon mieux on peut toujours améliorer, d'ailleurs les critiques sont les bienvenues et j'éditerai au fur et a mesure...

On y va...

1 : INSTALLATION PRELIMINAIRE

```
# emerge app-mobilephone/obexftp dev-libs/openobex sys-fs/obexfs sys-fs/fuse net-wireless/bluez-libs
```

/!\ net-wireless/bluez-libs serait une dépendance de fuse, peut etre due au fait que j'ai "bluetooth" dans mes USE globales...

Vous devez aussi faire partie des groupes plugdev et usb!!!

Une fois l'installation terminé, on charge le module de fuse:

```
# modprobe fuse
```

Ou on l'ajoute en chargement automatique:

```
# echo "fuse" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

2 : Connexion du GSM

Rien de sorcier, on glisse gentillement le cable USB dans la fente...

Puis un petit "lsusb" permet de verifier la bonne marche des choses:

```
davidou@Libecciu ~ $ lsusb | grep Nokia

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0421:043a Nokia Mobile Phones 
```

Ok le GSM est bien reconnu, next stage...

3 : UTILISATION D'OBEXFTP

Donc pour ceux qui ont pas suivi, transferts et manips en ligne de commande...

Le --help de obexftp donne :

```
ObexFTP 0.21

Usage: obexftp [ -i | -b <dev> [-B <chan>] | -U <intf> | -t <dev> | -N <host> ]

[-c <dir> ...] [-C <dir> ] [-l [<dir>]]

[-g <file> ...] [-p <files> ...] [-k <files> ...] [-x] [-m <src> <dest> ...]

Transfer files from/to Mobile Equipment.

Copyright (c) 2002-2004 Christian W. Zuckschwerdt

 -i, --irda                  connect using IrDA transport (default)

 -b, --bluetooth [<device>]  use or search a bluetooth device

 [ -B, --channel <number> ]  use this bluetooth channel when connecting

 -u, --usb [<intf>]          connect to a usb interface or list interfaces

 -t, --tty <device>          connect to this tty using a custom transport

 -n, --network <host>        connect to this host

 -U, --uuid                  use given uuid (none, FBS, IRMC, S45)

 -H, --noconn                suppress connection ids (no conn header)

 -S, --nopath                dont use setpaths (use path as filename)

 -c, --chdir <DIR>           chdir

 -C, --mkdir <DIR>           mkdir and chdir

 -l, --list [<FOLDER>]       list current/given folder

                             get and put always specify the remote name.

 -g, --get <SOURCE>          fetch files

 -G, --getdelete <SOURCE>    fetch and delete (move) files 

 -p, --put <SOURCE>          send files

 -k, --delete <SOURCE>       delete files

 -X, --capability            retrieve capability object

 -Y, --probe                 probe and report device characteristics

 -x, --info                  retrieve infos (Siemens)

 -m, --move <SRC> <DEST>     move files (Siemens)

 -v, --verbose               verbose messages

 -V, --version               print version info

 -h, --help, --usage         this help text
```

Il nous faut ensuite verifier les interfaces USB disponibles...

```
davidou@Libecciu ~ $ obexftp -u

If USB doesn't work setup permissions in udev or run as superuser.

Found 2 USB OBEX interfaces

Interface 0:

        Manufacturer: Nokia

        Product: Nokia N70

        Interface description: SYNCML-SYNC

Interface 1:

        Manufacturer: Nokia

        Product: Nokia N70

        Interface description: PC Suite Services

Use '-u interface_number' to connect

Nothing to do. Use --help for help.
```

Nous allons utiliser l'interface N°1, celle de PC Suite Services :

 *Quote:*   

> Interface 1:
> 
>         Manufacturer: Nokia
> 
>         Product: Nokia N70
> ...

 

Alors sachez avant tout que le Nokia N70 possede 2 memoires, une memoire dans le GSM, et une sous forme de carte SD/MMC... respéctivement nommées C:/ et E:/ oui oui comme Windows...

Quelques exemples :  

Lister la memoire du tel lui meme:

```
davidou@Libecciu ~ $ obexftp -u 1 -l C:/

If USB doesn't work setup permissions in udev or run as superuser.

Connecting...done

Receiving "C:/"... Sending "C:"... done

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE folder-listing SYSTEM "obex-folder-listing.dtd"

  [ <!ATTLIST folder mem-type CDATA #IMPLIED>

  <!ATTLIST folder label CDATA #IMPLIED> ]>

<folder-listing version="1.0">

   <parent-folder />

   <folder name="cache" modified="20070117T211548Z" user-perm="RWD" mem-type="DEV"/>

   <folder name="Nokia" modified="20060101T020012Z" user-perm="RWD" mem-type="DEV"/>

   <file name="DSPROFILEEDITOR.EXE" size="3881" modified="20070309T221014Z" user-perm="RWD"/>

   <file name="Gameloft Megahits Installer" size="52" modified="20070119T161544Z" user-perm="RWD"/>

</folder-listing>done

Disconnecting...done
```

On peut voir plusieurs objets et dossiers... on va aller plus loin...

```
davidou@Libecciu ~ $ obexftp -u 1 -l C:/Nokia/

If USB doesn't work setup permissions in udev or run as superuser.

Connecting...done

Receiving "C:/Nokia/"... Sending "C:"... Sending "Nokia"... done

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE folder-listing SYSTEM "obex-folder-listing.dtd"

  [ <!ATTLIST folder mem-type CDATA #IMPLIED>

  <!ATTLIST folder label CDATA #IMPLIED> ]>

<folder-listing version="1.0">

   <parent-folder />

   <folder name="Games" modified="20070117T224436Z" user-perm="RWD" mem-type="DEV"/>

   <folder name="Images" modified="20060101T020012Z" user-perm="RWD" mem-type="DEV"/>

   <folder name="Installs" modified="20060101T020012Z" user-perm="RWD" mem-type="DEV"/>

   <folder name="Others" modified="20060101T020012Z" user-perm="RWD" mem-type="DEV"/>

   <folder name="Sounds" modified="20060101T020012Z" user-perm="RWD" mem-type="DEV"/>

   <folder name="Videos" modified="20060101T020012Z" user-perm="RWD" mem-type="DEV"/>

</folder-listing>done

Disconnecting...done
```

C'est bien dans le dossier "Nokia" (ne pas oublier le slash a la fin !!!) qu'on peut travailler... les dossiers ont des noms bien clairs  :Wink:  a vous de jouer...

Idem pour la carte SD/MMC :

```
davidou@Libecciu ~ $ obexftp -u 1 -l E:/

If USB doesn't work setup permissions in udev or run as superuser.

Connecting...done

Receiving "E:/"... Sending "E:"... done

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE folder-listing SYSTEM "obex-folder-listing.dtd"

  [ <!ATTLIST folder mem-type CDATA #IMPLIED>

  <!ATTLIST folder label CDATA #IMPLIED> ]>

<folder-listing version="1.0">

   <parent-folder />

   <folder name="Images" modified="20070309T173530Z" user-perm="RWD" mem-type="MMC"/>

   <folder name="Others" modified="20070309T173530Z" user-perm="RWD" mem-type="MMC"/>

   <folder name="Sounds" modified="20070309T173530Z" user-perm="RWD" mem-type="MMC"/>

   <folder name="Videos" modified="20070309T173530Z" user-perm="RWD" mem-type="MMC"/>

</folder-listing>done

Disconnecting...done
```

Envoyer un fichier de /home/davidou/monfichier à E:/Images/ (E:/ Carte SD/MMC pour rappel)

```
davidou@Libecciu ~ $ obexftp -u 1 -l E:/Images/ -p /home/davidou/monfichier 

If USB doesn't work setup permissions in udev or run as superuser.

Connecting...done

Receiving "E:/Images/"... Sending "E:"... Sending "Images"... done

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE folder-listing SYSTEM "obex-folder-listing.dtd"

  [ <!ATTLIST folder mem-type CDATA #IMPLIED>

  <!ATTLIST folder label CDATA #IMPLIED> ]>

<folder-listing version="1.0">

   <parent-folder />

</folder-listing>done

Sending "/home/davidou/monfichier"... done

Disconnecting...done
```

Recuperer un fichier de E:/Images/monfichier à /home/davidou

```
davidou@Libecciu ~ $ obexftp -u 1 -g E:/Images/monfichier

If USB doesn't work setup permissions in udev or run as superuser.

Connecting...done

Receiving "E:/Images/monfichier"... Sending "E:"... Sending "Images"... done

done

Disconnecting...done
```

Voila pour le reste bah lisez le --help d'obexftp (plus haut)

4 : UTILISATION D'OBEXFS ET FUSERMOUNT

Cette fois-ci on monte notre GSM comme une partoche, donc on utilise notre filebrowser favori pour faire mumuse... Dans mon cas ce sera nautilus.

On monte le GSM:

Je précise que pour raison de simplicité je le monte dans un dossier nommé "Nokia N70" qui se trouve dans mon /home/

```
davidou@Libecciu ~ $ obexfs -u 1 /home/davidou/Nokia\ N70/

If USB doesn't work setup permissions in udev or run as superuser.
```

Voila c'est monté  :Smile:  on peut verifier par bash ou tout autre shell, ou avec notre filebrowser...

En Shell:

```
davidou@Libecciu ~ $ ls -lR /home/davidou/Nokia\ N70/

/home/davidou/Nokia N70/:

total 1

drwxr-xr-x 1 davidou davidou 0 mar 31  476666 C:

drwxr-xr-x 1 davidou davidou 0 mar 31  476666 E:

/home/davidou/Nokia N70/C::

total 6

drwxr-xr-x 1 davidou davidou    0 mai  1  2008 cache

-rw-r--r-- 1 davidou davidou 3881 sep  3  2007 DSPROFILEEDITOR.EXE

-rw-r--r-- 1 davidou davidou   52 jui  1  2008 Gameloft Megahits Installer

drwxr-xr-x 1 davidou davidou    0 jan  1  2006 Nokia

/home/davidou/Nokia N70/C:/cache:

total 1

-rw-r--r-- 1 davidou davidou 0 mai  1  2008 entrylist.hps

/home/davidou/Nokia N70/C:/Nokia:

total 3

drwxr-xr-x 1 davidou davidou 0 mai  1  2008 Games

drwxr-xr-x 1 davidou davidou 0 jan  1  2006 Images

drwxr-xr-x 1 davidou davidou 0 jan  1  2006 Installs

drwxr-xr-x 1 davidou davidou 0 jan  1  2006 Others

drwxr-xr-x 1 davidou davidou 0 jan  1  2006 Sounds

drwxr-xr-x 1 davidou davidou 0 jan  1  2006 Videos

/home/davidou/Nokia N70/C:/Nokia/Games:

total 0

/home/davidou/Nokia N70/C:/Nokia/Images:

total 23

-rw-r--r-- 1 davidou davidou 21867 déc  2  2008 01505166.gif

drwxr-xr-x 1 davidou davidou     0 mai  1  2008 Backgrounds

drwxr-xr-x 1 davidou davidou     0 jan  1  2006 Pictures

/home/davidou/Nokia N70/C:/Nokia/Images/Backgrounds:

total 0

/home/davidou/Nokia N70/C:/Nokia/Images/Pictures:

total 0

/home/davidou/Nokia N70/C:/Nokia/Installs:

total 0

/home/davidou/Nokia N70/C:/Nokia/Others:

total 0

/home/davidou/Nokia N70/C:/Nokia/Sounds:

total 1

drwxr-xr-x 1 davidou davidou 0 jan  1  2006 Digital

drwxr-xr-x 1 davidou davidou 0 jan  1  2006 Simple

/home/davidou/Nokia N70/C:/Nokia/Sounds/Digital:

total 0

/home/davidou/Nokia N70/C:/Nokia/Sounds/Simple:

total 0

/home/davidou/Nokia N70/C:/Nokia/Videos:

total 0

/home/davidou/Nokia N70/E::

total 2

drwxr-xr-x 1 davidou davidou 0 sep  3  2007 Images

drwxr-xr-x 1 davidou davidou 0 sep  3  2007 Others

drwxr-xr-x 1 davidou davidou 0 sep  3  2007 Sounds

drwxr-xr-x 1 davidou davidou 0 sep  3  2007 Videos

/home/davidou/Nokia N70/E:/Images:

total 1

-rw-r--r-- 1 davidou davidou 0 jan  1  2048 monfichier

/home/davidou/Nokia N70/E:/Others:

total 0

/home/davidou/Nokia N70/E:/Sounds:

total 1

drwxr-xr-x 1 davidou davidou 0 sep  3  2007 Digital

drwxr-xr-x 1 davidou davidou 0 sep  3  2007 Simple

/home/davidou/Nokia N70/E:/Sounds/Digital:

total 5009

-rw-r--r-- 1 davidou davidou   48110 mar  6 13:20 BARBU.mp3

-rw-r--r-- 1 davidou davidou  335400 mar  6 13:23 Bébé heureux.mp3

-rw-r--r-- 1 davidou davidou 4733682 jan  1  2048 Christophe Willem - Elu Produit De L&apos;AnnÃ©e.mp3

-rw-r--r-- 1 davidou davidou   10886 mar  6 13:19 Je tencule.amr

/home/davidou/Nokia N70/E:/Sounds/Simple:

total 1615

-rw-r--r-- 1 davidou davidou 401367 jan  1  2048 Armaggedon.mp3

-rw-r--r-- 1 davidou davidou 438079 jan  1  2048 I&apos;ll Make Love To You.mp3

-rw-r--r-- 1 davidou davidou 321827 jan  1  2048 Respect.mp3

-rw-r--r-- 1 davidou davidou 491647 jan  1  2048 Sinfunia Nustrale.mp3

/home/davidou/Nokia N70/E:/Videos:

total 626

-rw-r--r-- 1 davidou davidou 640141 jan  1  2048 Monty pyton - Jesus .3gp
```

Ceçi etait une liste recursive du contenu des 2 memoires de mon GSM (shut on à rien vu  :Smile: )

Avec nautilus ça donne ça:

http://membres.lycos.fr/mazzeri/tipgentoo/001.png

Voila donc desormais de cette maniere vous pouvez copier effacer ect vos fichiers et dossiers via les commandes shell classiques "cp,mv,rm mkdir ect" ou en graphique via nautilus...

Pour demonter le GSM:

```
# fusermount -u /home/davidou/Nokia\ N70
```

Et Voila C'est fini...   :Rolling Eyes: 

THREADS INTERESSANTS DONT JE ME SUIS INSPIRÉ:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-532741-highlight-gsm.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4097593.html

Au passage un ptit merçi a KernelSensei  :Smile: 

A vous de jouer desormais...

----------

## Temet

 *Quote:*   

> Nous allons utiliser l'interface PC Suite (1) avec obexfs pour monter le GSM: 

 

Il est ou le (1) ???

Sinon merci, c'est mon phone du boulot  :Wink: 

Ah ouais, pourquoi t'emerges le truc bluetooth alors que ton tuto est pour l'usb? o_O'

----------

## davidou2a

bluez-libs c'est une dependance de fuse ou de obexfs plutot... a moins que ce soit parceque j'ai "bluetooth" dans ma variable USE, mais je crois pas.

le 1 c'est pour parler de l'interface 1 de l'usb :

 *Quote:*   

> Interface 1:
> 
>         Manufacturer: Nokia
> 
>         Product: Nokia N70
> ...

 

Ravi que ça puisse te servir  :Smile: 

PS: J'ai edité pour que ça soit moins ambigu  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Merci!  :Very Happy: 

Bon, un jour faudra que je me décide à regarder ce que c'est fuse...

----------

## davidou2a

TIP Edité et remis en forme pour etre plus clair

----------

## Gregoire

Le N70 n'est pas compatible avec app-pda/p3nfs ?

----------

